# Modeling pet peeves!



## john guard (Dec 31, 2001)

when i realize the paint i have is old after prying the lid off

after dry fitting parts, they all of a sudden dont fit well with the glue!

cutting myself with my exacto right after i put in a new blade!

spraying outside and the wind kicks up suddenly!

sealed bags in kit but parts still missing.

having to wade thru instructions in french, Japanese, spanish, etc....


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

These days, my biggest modeling pet peeve is that I don't have as much time for modelling as I'd like.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Mine is myself.....I'm spending more time on the PC than building.

and the fact that the really good kits or subject matter are WAY too expensive!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Kits with so many delicate moving parts and operating features that they can't all be made to function, lest the finished model fall apart under its own weight!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

fluke said:


> Mine is myself.....I'm spending more time on the PC than building.
> 
> and the fact that the really good kits or subject matter are WAY too expensive!


I gotta go with fluke on this one. I'm letting situations at home override other interests, plus a tad of laziness and some depression enter in also. I think it comes in spurts though, so maybe soon I'll finally finish this Chasmosaurus and move on. !!??


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Modular Hasegawa kits with lots of sections that don't necessarily fit well and come out looking like modular sections, when they could as easily mold a whole new fuselage for the different versions.


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

Models that don't snap together and aren't pre-painted.

No. Wait a minute. I think I got that backwards.

Jim


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Models that don't believe I'm a big Hollywood film producer... :tongue:


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

You still using THAT old line ???


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

hobby shops that don't rotate out the old paint . ya get home and find that "brand new " bottle has a solid chunk of acrylic in it . 

not having evolved to the point of having three hands . 

hb


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Discovering that, after all that careful sanding and application of sandable primer and progressively smoother grits, there are still scratch marks or rough spots AFTER applying the final gloss finish coat.


----------



## MangoMan (Jul 29, 1999)

Finding that perfect shade of color I've been looking for forever, only to have it be completely wrong when I finally get it home!


----------



## ilbasso (Jun 7, 2006)

Buying the third bottle of the color that I keep forgetting I already have.

Getting home from a 40 mile round trip to the hobby store to find that I forgot to get xxxxx.

Little tiny paintbrush hairs sticking out to the side and laying down a swath of unwanted color in a place that I had painted with a special mix of color that I don't have any more of.

Unintentionally plugging in my soldering iron into the power strip and it melting holes into an adjacent object on my desk.

Hiding one more new kit in a closet so that my wife won't yell at me for buying more models when I haven't finished the ones I already have.

Colorblindness leading to weird color combos.

All of the above happened in the past 48 hours!


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

I hate finding that one reference photo I needed after I've finished the model!


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2006)

The resin and/or etched brass upgrade that hits the market just as you have finished building a model that it is specifically made for and you consider the grief it would have saved you.

Finding that scratchbuilt part that you lost on the floor some weeks earlier and it being a reminder that the replacment you made just wasn't as good as the one you just found.
Top that off with the fact there is no way in the world to fit it now the model is complete.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

I STILL vividly remember 3 events in Model Building.

1. watching my X-Acto #1 (the big metal one) rolling off the workbench and falling point down into my big toenail and sticking in!

2. using the metal cutting bit on my dremel to make quick work of the toe slots in a scratch built AT-AT. I pressed in from the bottom and pushed out to the side. The first hole went as planned, but the second time, the Dremel snagged the outside of the slot and the tool spun around the bottom of the foot about 5 times. Unfortunatly,I was holding the foot and the flat side of the tool shredded the skin on my left hand really bad so I was unable to work on hoby stuff for 5-6 weeks!

3. carefully holding the rear of an RC airplane fusalage together with my left thumb and index finger, while using super glue to glue the sides together. The glue ran down my palm and glued my arm to the workbench. I just barely was able to reach my debonder with my bare foot and get teh bottle on the workbenck so I could reachit with my right hand.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

^MY X-Acto landed on my inner left thigh and sank in to the bottom of the blade, about an inche away from the femoral artery. Missed it by THAT much!

Pet peeve: carefully painting something, then careLESSly shifting my grip to hold the model by that very spot a moment later.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Getting a model looking good, then dropping it, and then start the rework.

Never finishing a model, before I start another one.

Putty, sand, putty, sand....

Driving 60 miles to a model shop, getting your purchase, and the credit card is insufficient funds. No cash, can't find an ATM, then ATM card missing, finding card, then back to pay for purchase. Happened this week!


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

and besides the two i mentioned , all of the above lol . 
can't tell how many times , as JP said , i've painted a part and then grabbed it where i just painted . 
hb


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I got to admit, even though they are true, I can't help it.... :lol: :roll:


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Working for weeks on a prized kit and finishing it with Matt varnish (Humbrol!), only to find that the varnish has deteriorated to being gloss, leaving the kit with gloss clothing and flesh.


----------



## dba-one (Apr 25, 2004)

Doing a great job painting the body with an air brush and then dropping it.

Dust flying in to the paint.

Getting one too many of an idea and endup ruining the body that I've already done so much work on.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Airbrushing. Can't live with it, can't live without it. Never mastered it.

I especially love when the ghost gray dries before it hits the plastic and creates a rough dusty coat. I think using the wrong thinner causes that.

Also fun when paint clogs the tube from the cup, and your nice finish gets all sputtery.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

John P said:


> Airbrushing. Can't live with it, can't live without it. Never mastered it.
> 
> I especially love when the ghost gray dries before it hits the plastic and creates a rough dusty coat. I think using the wrong thinner causes that.
> 
> Also fun when paint clogs the tube from the cup, and your nice finish gets all sputtery.


I'm kind of hot and cold on airbrushes, too. I've gotten over my fear of using one due to having to clean it up afterwards and sputtering and such since I've gotten a very simple airbrush that gives me no trouble. 

I have not mastered it in the sense that I can do all sorts of artistic things with it that I can do with a brush but I have got the paint mixing thing down pat and love to make up custom paint jobs though I still use plenty out-of-the can colors due to convenience.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

When I was a kid I ALWAYS got glue on the clear parts. It was like magic.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

terryr said:


> When I was a kid I ALWAYS got glue on the clear parts. It was like magic.


:lol:

My models wouldn't have looked right without a clear glue fingerprint or two on the windshields.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

I prefer to call fingreprints in glue & paint personal "trademarks" !!


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Not tightening the 3-jaw chuck on my Unimat spindle, and having it come off at speed. Like John P. and Maxwell Smart say, missed it by THAT much!


----------



## john guard (Dec 31, 2001)

i have had my exacto knife roll off my desk and stick my thigh! OUCH!

i hate it when i'm in the process of a critical assembly, with glue on, precision positioning being done and ....the phone rings! or the doorbell rings! or the kitchen timer goes off or my girlfriend walks in the door demanding my attention!!!!!!!!!!!!!

YAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH! LEMME ALONE! I'M BUSY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Things I wonder:

Just what is a pet peeve, and how are they different from wild peeves?

If you were to capture a wild peeve, how would you domesticate it and turn it into a pet?

If you were to model a peeve, what materials would you use?


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

I would think you'd model one from dried, masticated, bovine scat ?? Or not ?
I believe peeves are nearly extinct in the wild. Most have been domesticated so as to fit into specific niches of human endeavor.


----------



## SteveT (Oct 13, 1999)

using an elastic to hold two glued parts together and the glue leaks underneath the elastic causing it to glue to the model and, in turn, creating a flaw in the plastic! I hate when that happens!


----------



## machine shop to (Dec 10, 2005)

Having my 10 year-old son play with one of my favorite model airplanes (1/48 scale P40 Flying Tiger), leaving on the floor and then my 5 year-old daughter stepping on and scrunching same favorite model airplane.

Happened last week........

tom


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Groan !!!!


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Yeah, when I was at school, several of my models came to bad ends. The explanation usually involved the cleaning lady. Methinks she was just the patsy.


----------



## warren z (Aug 24, 2006)

*pet peeve*

spending over a month working on a 500 doller model sail boat kit only to discover that half the blueprints are missing.


----------



## fjimi (Sep 29, 2004)

Fisheye. 

Someone looking 1/2 inch away when you're on a tiny paint area sayin - "whatcha doin?"

Having a model 90% complete-then you move houses-and *poof* there goes an arm & hand.

Someone touching your models, parts & such when you're not around only to hear "not me" x5.


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

Losing a small part on the garage floor (it was "launched" rather than dropped) and having to sweep the entire garage and sift through the debris to find it. I did find it, BTW.
Having to scratchbuild tiny parts that were never found using the above procedure.

Not getting credit for sweeping the garage floor.
Jim


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

I also have the love/hate relationship with the airbrush, some of my personal peeves:

Forgetting there's paint in the paint cup when holding the airbrush, and absent-mindedly moving my hand while adjusting something and spilling paint on the model or work surface. (I do this at least once a week, fortunately it's a small cup!)

Figuring out why a set-up that worked flawlessly 2 minutes ago has suddenly turned into a sputtering pulsating paint thrower.


----------



## machine shop to (Dec 10, 2005)

A new pet peeve just arose this last week or so.......

Finding out that the super glue on your fingers isn't quite dry........

and discovering that during a wee wee break!

And worse yet, doing that more than once  

to(m)


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

When I was building RC airplanes using LOTS of CA glue, I found that using hand lotion made your fingers just a little oily, so it wouldn't hurt your balsa stuff, but the CA would be easy to peel off your fingers!


----------



## grampi (Nov 23, 2006)

No one making a 1/32 scale Bearcat kit.

Kits with no functional features (like retractable landing gear, moveable control surfaces, sliding canopies etc.). 

The fact that the best kits aren't made in the U.S.A.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Grampi, why don't you do it in a LARGER SCALE?? Build an RC model. It's not like you'll ever fly it, but you can put all those features on your 1/6th scale model! Think of the fun! for a land model, you can power it with an electric motor. It'll taxi around. You can have flaps, folding wigs, sliding canopy with correct interior, air in the tires, a really cool sounding, spinning 4 blade prop, and even rudder, ailerons, elevator and sequencing gear doors!


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

grampi said:


> ...Kits with no functional features (like retractable landing gear, moveable control surfaces, sliding canopies etc.)...


I agree.



grampi said:


> ...The fact that the best kits aren't made in the U.S.A.


I gather you're referring to popularly priced, injection molded kits. Do you want to work for 2 cents a decade, in a factory that makes such kits?


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

Fumbling a part in the spray booth. The spray booth never gets cleaned (my fault), so there's a layer of dust for the wet part to land in. Inevitably, the part is for something that is due the next day. I always keep spares in the shop just for such times.

Fisheye... yes... I hate that. Again, always happens when I'm on the last day of a deadline.

Finishing a BEAUTIFUL, flawless, perfect build of a new prototype airplane and the engineer just HAS to flight test it before we ship it to a presentation. And he dorks it into the ground. And my once perfect model now has to be cut, spliced, puttied, and repainted in 35 minutes before FedEx arrives to pick it up.

And SHOULD a new model make it out the door in perfect shape with hours and hours of work with prototype and handmade parts, it comes back from a sales presentation FOLDED IN HALF IN A SMALL CARDBOARD BOX!!! Oh, yes, this really does happen, and more often than you think.

Anyone else using my airbrushes. When I use them, I clean them, I maintain them, and they work perfectly every time I need them. No sputtering, no spitting, no clogging... When someone else uses them, they have paint left in them, jammed needles, etc. I don't care who paid for them, they're MINE, so leave them alone!


----------



## mb1k (May 6, 2002)

1. Less and less modelers around as each year passes...
2. More and more, die cast and pre-built, pre-painted abominations that have the gall to call themselves "kits".



> I'm kind of hot and cold on airbrushes, too. I've gotten over my fear of using one due to having to clean it up afterwards and sputtering and such since I've gotten a very simple airbrush that gives me no trouble.
> 
> I have not mastered it in the sense that I can do all sorts of artistic things with it that I can do with a brush but I have got the paint mixing thing down pat and love to make up custom paint jobs though I still use plenty out-of-the can colors due to convenience.


Perfesser, not to sound like a PSA for Testors/Aztek. But after an initial getting to know you stage -I've never, and I mean NEVER had had trouble with my Azteks. After using Badgers (150 and 350) for ten years previous they are the most user friendly brushes I've tried. No splattering, dusting, or otherwise. I use nearly Testor's MM enamels and Tamiya acrylics though and may have something to do with that.


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

I use a Paasche VL for 90% of my work. (I keep a Badger 150 on standby for fast color switch) It's been going for 2 1/2 years without any problems, though I think the air valve is wearing out. Probably needs a new spring, easy enough. I like the Aztec and may have to bull***t an excuse to requisition one for the shop. Want to try it first, but that does not seem likely.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

I airbrush a lot of cheap thinned craft acrylics, it's not unheard of to get a stubborn clump of paint on the needle that will cause some sputtering. The other culprit on my Badger Anthem is not seating the little brass cone that fits over the needle squarely, if it's not seated right it'll make it pulse must aggravatingly.

But about 97% of the time it works flawlessly.


----------

